# Runtime Error 430



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

i need to know how to do this: Use the RegSvr32.EXE utility to unregister the old DLL server and re- register the new EXE server to eliminate this error. 

a solution recommended by microsoft to fix "Run-time error '430' : Class does not support Automation or does not support expected interface." 

a result of reverting back to IE 5.01 sp 2 from IE 5.5 (i could no longer insert pictures in my outlook email with the stupid 5.5).

what's happening is that my 3rd party disc cleaning utility, clean disk 3, won't run with it's most recent update 36.exe. so i reinstalled it with just the 33c update.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

When exactly are you getting this Run time error 430?

If it is running Clean Disk 3, you're not alone. I used to get the same run time error, and so do some other people running it.

AE Software is aware of this issue, but hasn't been able to propose anything that puts an end to it.

And what dll do you need to unregister, and why?

Some articles:

Explanation of Regsvr32 Usage and Error Messages

How Regsvr32.exe Registers and Unregisters COM DLLs (Q207132)

Good luck,


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

i used to get the error when i tried to run the latest version of clean disk 3, after i uninstalled the stupid IE 5.5. so IE 5.5 did something during the uninstallation process. i can run clean disk now with just the previous clean disk update 33c. i don't know what dll i'm supposed to replace. i've already checked out the first one of those links but i'm unfamiliar with regsvr32 and how to use it.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Well, as I said, I used to get the same run time error with Clean Disk3, as do other people, so why not forget about the program.

It's not as though it's indispensable, or as if there were no alternatives.

Anyway, to unregister a dll:

Start/Run, and type *regsvr32 /u name.dll*

and to re-register it *regsvr32 name.dll*

Good luck,


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

the thing is, i don't know WHICH dll or dll server this is referring to: 

CAUSE
The error results from project compatibility and the change of the project type from DLL to EXE. In project compatibility, Visual Basic preserves the Class ID (CLSID) of the class but not the Interface ID (IID). Because the CLSID is preserved, the class ends up being registered with two servers; the in-proc server (DLL) and the local server (EXE). As you create an instance of the class from a client, the class from the DLL is chosen. Because the class from the DLL does not support the new IID, the above error occurs. 



RESOLUTION
Use the RegSvr32.EXE utility to unregister the old DLL server and re- register the new EXE server to eliminate this error.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by indigowindow _
> *the thing is, i don't know WHICH dll or dll server this is referring to:
> 
> *


Nor does anyone else, I suspect.
There is no known solution to Runtime Error 430 with Clean Disk3.

Unless there is, and in that case Andres Eisler, the developer of CD3 will know about it, and will be able to tell you how to remedy it.

So why not contact support??


----------

